# Top Frugality Posts



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

We have a wealth of resources on the forum but we also have to dig through mountains of rubble to find the gems. I'll be bookmarking quality posts in a sticky thread on each topic. Please feel free to add to this list.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

*Tips on buying & selling used items*

Here's an useful list of tips on buying and selling used items on Kijiji or Craigslist or UsedEverywhere:

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showpost.php?p=55145&postcount=1

Courtesy of canabiz.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Can we please be extremely judicious about this (ie. less is more when it comes to the # of pinned threads) and set some sort of expiry date on these threads? On some other forums I've seen, half the page in each category is filled with stale pinned threads that are no longer being discussed and this requires constant downwards scrolling as we browse the categories for NEW threads. I generally only need to read an inactive thread ONCE and if I need to see it again I'll just search for it. This effectively turns those threads into stale bread that we have to endure every single time before accessing the buffet of fresh food LOL.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i like chaos, loose fluff & unsorted rubble myself


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Further to what TRM said, we can consider a new thread for posting the links to the relevant threads.
In other words, a thread of threads.
It avoids the issue of scores of pinned threads.
The thread of threads may be locked to regular posters and only the admins can add new posts to this thread.
This thread would be pinned as a single item.

This effectively duplicates the functionality of separate pinned threads.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I realized this is what you're already doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

*Frugal ... hmmm*

"While Congress debates imaginary $38 billion cuts in government spending, OPEC increases America's oil bill by about $160 billion ... "


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

The best way to do these kinds of threads is to allow people to make suggestions in the thread of noteworthy posts, then edit the first post to include it (categorizing them is even better), and finally delete the suggestion. These threads should be one post only, ideally.


----------



## donaldmc (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for this helpful post, i'm glad to know this, i'll also share this to all my friends. It's so nice to know. Keep it up!!


----------

